# North vs South - Nottingham Area -  Sat 31st October 09



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

Me & vig have had a 2 thread discussion regarding another game and thought it would be good to have another North vs South game.

Ramsdale Park in Nottingham is looking most likely to be the venue and the date I have in mind is Sat 31st October.  There are a number of forum meets going on before then so it gives a nice gap between the last one which is in August to this one.

So, who's up for it?  Anyone living south of Nottingham can play for the shandy drinkers, anyone living north of Nottingham can play for the real men....anyone living in Nottingham can choose who they play for!!  Century my good man....you can be on a winning team for a change

I will get in touch with Ramsdale in a few days after the initial response is recieved and see what prices/packages they can offer but I was thinking play the 18 hole course only as it has now been pointed out that we probably wouldnt have time for 27 holes that late in the year!

Who's up for it? 

*<u>Northerners*</u>
KeefG
Timberbonce
GB72
robertc
Ravenson
Whereditgo

*<u>Southerners*</u>


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Yep. Count me in.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

I am pretty much a certainty for this one. I live very slightly south of Nottingham but no way am I a Southerner. Count me in for the North.


----------



## Meady (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

The Par 3 is 18 holes too but you could obviously just play the front 9.


----------



## robertc (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Count me in as well. Just bear in mind BST ends the week before so dark at about 5.00pm.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Fair point....just 18 holes it is then!


----------



## Meady (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

What handicap do you need to have to get involved?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Normally does not matter, I played for the North West on Sunday off 25.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

None at all, just integrity and decency in so far as if you say you're a 28 handicapper you dont come in with 50+ points! lol


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 




...Just kidding .


----------



## Meady (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Well there is no doubt about that. My worry is that I'll be a liability as 28 isn't really enough for me at the mo so I'll be a very low scorer. But if the north will have me, put my name down.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

No more a liability than several others fella! lol


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*




			or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 




...Just kidding .  

Click to expand...

They were both Net eagles so not that bad.......


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*







			or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 

...Just kidding .  

Click to expand...

They were both Net eagles so not that bad.......
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!!!  Ah well that makes it all better then


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*










			or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 

...Just kidding .  

Click to expand...

They were both Net eagles so not that bad.......
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!!!  Ah well that makes it all better then 

Click to expand...

I have already sent Vig a PM volunteering a recount on my result as I got home to find I had been cut to 23


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*













			or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 

...Just kidding .  

Click to expand...

They were both Net eagles so not that bad.......
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!!!  Ah well that makes it all better then 

Click to expand...

I have already sent Vig a PM volunteering a recount on my result as I got home to find I had been cut to 23
		
Click to expand...

The actions of a guilty bandit no less!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

I thought that by shaving off my moustache and leaving the sombrero in the car I might get away with it. 


Foiled again


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Out of interest why does it still have to be that far north - why not a bit further down to encourage guys who live way down on the south coast, west country etc. 

I'm sure the course is a challenge etc but I know from speaking with guys like HTL and others that for us to travel up its a fairly long road trip on the day (not then conducive to going out and playing good golf) or an overnighter which adds to the cost and causes domestic problems. Its then either a quick getway after or another overnighter to enjoy the meal/drinks 

I'm not trying to be difficult, just expressing an opinion and voicing questions that myself and others have all mentioned when we've talked about joining in these events.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 22, 2009)

After such an enjoyable day on Sunday count me in as a definite!


----------



## IanM (Jun 22, 2009)

Blimey - you could drive 2 hours due south out of Nottingham and still be in the North!  

If I'm goingthat far north can we play at Lindrick or Holinwell?


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*




			Out of interest why does it still have to be that far north - why not a bit further down to encourage guys who live way down on the south coast, west country etc. 

I'm sure the course is a challenge etc but I know from speaking with guys like HTL and others that for us to travel up its a fairly long road trip on the day (not then conducive to going out and playing good golf) or an overnighter which adds to the cost and causes domestic problems. Its then either a quick getway after or another overnighter to enjoy the meal/drinks 

I'm not trying to be difficult, just expressing an opinion and voicing questions that myself and others have all mentioned when we've talked about joining in these events.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so say we shift it to say Northampton area, what about people who want to come from somewhere like Glasgow or Newcastle?

Geographically the centre of the country to make it fair for absolutely everyone is around Leeds/Sheffield so i'd say that Ramsdale is pretty fair to be honest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess thats my point - its a hell of a trek for anyone south of the M25 and further down or deep in the wet country. Belfry type location would be ideal (Little Aston???)


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

If one further south was posted and some one offered to invite us down i would probably be up for that one too...


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*




			Out of interest why does it still have to be that far north - why not a bit further down to encourage guys who live way down on the south coast, west country etc. 

I'm sure the course is a challenge etc but I know from speaking with guys like HTL and others that for us to travel up its a fairly long road trip on the day (not then conducive to going out and playing good golf) or an overnighter which adds to the cost and causes domestic problems. Its then either a quick getway after or another overnighter to enjoy the meal/drinks 

I'm not trying to be difficult, just expressing an opinion and voicing questions that myself and others have all mentioned when we've talked about joining in these events.
		
Click to expand...


I am really pleased with the choice of destination, not many other meets in the Midlands (Belfry excluded). I have been up to Yorkshire and no doubt that now I have a taste for forum meets I will quite happily travel down South. Nottingham is within a couple of hours of most of the lads who played on Sunday and is easy to reach from London and all but the most extreme of the South within a similar timescale.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Surely it would take you longer to get to the belfry that it would up to Notts.... The traffic is a pig round there.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2009)

Nottingham's nearly 2 hours from me in Bucks - I know this coz HID used to live there. 
Might be up for it but a little closer would be easier for us down here. Maybe Collingtree at Northampton? Just off the M1 so easy to get to. Never played it so I don't know how good or bad it is but I reckon you'd get a better response from the South.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Collingtree would be a good shout. I heard good things about it in one of the mags I read either earlier this year or late last.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

I hear what you're saying fella, but Northampton is only 50 odd miles north of London, is that then fair to the Northern massive???

If enough Southerners express an interest in playing if it was further South then we could move it but i'm not going to then shaft the Northerners with a longer journey, so at a push i'd say the furthest South we would entertain is Leicester ish.

Leicester then leaves a good 3-4hr drive from Newcastle but would almost certainly rule out any Scots involvement which isnt entirely fair on them.

You can please some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time.......


----------



## KeefG (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Collingtree would be a good shout. I heard good things about it in one of the mags I read either earlier this year or late last.
		
Click to expand...

You would say that, its only an hour & 1/2 from you!!


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Newcastle to Notts= 159 miles 2 hours 56 mins 

London to Notts = 128 miles, 2 hours 33 mins

Google map.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2009)

This is always going to be the problem setting up a "national" meet.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for it and Leicesterish wouldn't be too far away. But with a large chunk of the Southern Chapter down in Kent, anywhere North of NHampton is going to be tricky.

Don't envy you mate! But I'll try to get there....


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Looking at the spread on the map with the pins in i'd say leicester is probably about as in the middle as you could get. not that far from Nottingham but nearer the middle all the same.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

London to Notts may be closer geographically but you have to factor in things like M25 or M1 for a lot of those coming up which will add time if not miles.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Surely the idea of these meets is to have them all over the place and if one is too far away then there is bound to be one nearer in the future. Certainly do not hear the nortern lads complaining that slot of meets are in the south or the scots complaining that the big gl meet is in the midlands. I for one am looking forward to some meets further up in the northeast and northwest so as I can play some of the great lads I met yesterday on their home turf and have a decent excuse to stay over on the beers. There is no way to please everyone so if someone is good enough to volunteer to arrange a meet either go or don't go and if you cannot make the journey then so be it.


----------



## EchtLoon (Jun 22, 2009)

STOP

As I am not involved in playing here, a little adjudication:

Centre of England: Fenny Bridge, Leicestershire
Centre of UK: Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire 


CARRY ON


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 23, 2009)

STOP

As I am not involved in playing here, a little adjudication:

Centre of England: Fenny Bridge, Leicestershire
Centre of UK: Dunsop Bridge, Lancashire 


CARRY ON
		
Click to expand...

How are you measuring that? By land mass, population concentration / mass, by the number of golf courses........by Irn Bru sales!! 

You can't make a claim like that and not quantify it.


----------



## EchtLoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Geographical centre


----------



## tincup (Jun 23, 2009)

I would definately be up for this and if we need numbers im sure I could rope our Andy in again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2009)

GB72

I agree up to a point but I'm a one car family at te moment and so can't realistically take the car away from HID for a whole weekend. I'd love to make these meets but I'm reliant on others giving me a lift and in most cases these northern venues would probably make it an overnighter.

I'm not advocating a move down south but if you add in the Kent and Essex boys have at least 50-70 miles before the 200+ mentioned to the southern most of the Midland venues it does make it either a really long drive and not conducive to good golf or an overnighter.

Actually there were a lot of complaints about the GM Spring Meet being held in Ascot to the preculsion of Scttish and Northen members but since then we have had North vs South at Whittington, England v Scotland (venue ideal for both parties but I'd prefer an alternatle English and Scottish venue going forward) and the NE v NW. All of have been difficult for southern based golfers (I know there are those that can and have made the effort).

Not sure what the answer is but do feel there is a bias towards northern based courses and a move further south would be appreciated by a lot of us based in the soft south


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure what the answer is but do feel there is a bias towards northern based courses and a move further south would be appreciated by a lot of us based in the soft south
		
Click to expand...

Why not alternate? sping meeting southish and autumn meeting northish
or........this year northish and next year southish
Personally, I'd rather see lots of regional get togethers and one biggy a year in the summer, long nights.
Arrive at the venue about 2 ish, 18 hole practice, followed by supper and a few shandies.
Comp the next morning prizes and off home. Perfick


----------



## Meady (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, by the way, since I'm technically on top of this course, I'm happy to be classed as a southerner if they're short on numbers.


----------



## EchtLoon (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure what the answer is but do feel there is a bias towards northern based courses and a move further south would be appreciated by a lot of us based in the soft south
		
Click to expand...

"Northern" courses are not in the Midlands Homer.

There seems to be a proclivity among those in the far south of the country, to see a skewed map of the UK, it's almost as if Britain runs from Brighton to Manchester and then stops, where in actual fact, you haven't even reached half way yet.

Surely a venue in Nottigham is pretty much central (for England)? Or are you suggesting that it is ok for the north to travel a longer distance than half way, but not for those in the south to be expected to travel to a central venue?

If you have an English match, it should be somewhere around the Midlands, if you have a UK match it should be somewhere just north of the M62, that is equitable and patently fair.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 23, 2009)

count me in if avalible, will leave the hat at home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2009)

I was actually happy with a Midlands venue. I think I mentioned the Belfry as being good middle ground and then the excellent track at Collingtree got a mention (which is on my personal to play list anyway).

I'd be happy with a Midland and would have thought a Birmingham (Belfry) venue would have been ideal as it is on a hub for train and car. I know the Belfry is already booked but what about other tracks like Little Aston etc? The trouble is the Midlands seems to cover an area from south of Birmingham up to Derby/Nottingham so where do you draw the line


----------



## bluenose10 (Jun 23, 2009)

I think Collingtree would be a good shout. I heard good things about it in one of the mags I read either earlier this year or late last.
		
Click to expand...

You would say that, its only an hour & 1/2 from you!!
		
Click to expand...

Have to say Collingtree is my club and its in great condition all year round . . . won't go wrong there lads!


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 23, 2009)

In response to Homers points.

Even last summer, it was always the northern contingent that seemed to have more forum meets than the southerners. Royal Ascot was the first big (ish) meet for the south that I'm aware of.

I was thinking that we have the RA Spring meet at the moment. Perhaps we (southerners) should organise an Autumn meet. Perhaps around the Basingstoke area. That way everyone from the West Country to Kent and up to the Midlands would be able to attend relatively easily.

I'm not volunteering (just yet) but it's an idea.

Sorry to hijack the OP. But I thought that it's impossible to please everyone, and maybe the south were feeling a bit hard done by!

Back to the North / South game.

To far for me for the day. Though I did used to do these trips in one day as a rep. Not sure if I could play a round of golf as well though.

Good luck with it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually its a lot longer than that to travel to Collingtree. I was only trying to moot ideas about. It seems most of the northern contignent seem reluctant to consider anything further south than the Belfry it might be that we'll have to look at something Autumnal for the South and South Western contingents. I'll have a look into various venues although I'm not keen to run it


----------



## KeefG (Jun 23, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, if none of the Southern contingent dont fancy the trip then thats fine, we'll just change it to a normal game, not North vs South or anything just a plain old forum meet and the Southern contingent can organise their own.

I'm not going to shift a North vs South game to 50 miles outside of London as thats just ridiculous.  Leicester isnt that far for all concerned, but if it is, then arrange your own game.

Having a pop because we Northerners are having all the fun is a bit pathetic to be honest, if there isnt enough games for you guys then organise some, I'm hardly going to organise a game in Devon now am I?


----------



## Midnight (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi mate,

lets not take all this to personal, as you said you can never please everyone, I think the point is it may be too far for some people, but that is why we keep arranging more and more meets so that everyone can hopefully get to a few.

I hope you all have a great day and even though I now live down south, I hope the north win.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi mate,

lets not take all this to personal, as you said you can never please everyone, I think the point is it may be too far for some people, but that is why we keep arranging more and more meets so that everyone can hopefully get to a few.

I hope you all have a great day and even though I now live down south, I hope the north win.

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

well said, midnight  Keef, get on with it lad, I will let you know if i can make it, mate,Don't call it North v South new title..... Skinnies v Fatties


----------



## KeefG (Jun 23, 2009)

new title..... Skinnies v Fatties    

Click to expand...

And pray tell just which side do you think you're representing?  lol


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 23, 2009)

new title..... Skinnies v Fatties    

Click to expand...

And pray tell just which side do you think you're representing?  lol
		
Click to expand...

After all this humble pie, THE FATTIES who else.....


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*
















			or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 

...Just kidding .  

Click to expand...

They were both Net eagles so not that bad.......
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!!!  Ah well that makes it all better then 

Click to expand...

I have already sent Vig a PM volunteering a recount on my result as I got home to find I had been cut to 23
		
Click to expand...

The actions of a guilty bandit no less!  [/quote So the result may and i stress may be flawed,Yorkshire Puds using different h/caps bit of scull duggery, me thinks eh boncey lar   

Click to expand...


----------



## vig (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*



















			or say you're off 25 and start eagling holes... 

...Just kidding .  

Click to expand...

They were both Net eagles so not that bad.......
		
Click to expand...

ROFL!!!  Ah well that makes it all better then 

Click to expand...

I have already sent Vig a PM volunteering a recount on my result as I got home to find I had been cut to 23
		
Click to expand...

The actions of a guilty bandit no less!  [/quote So the result may and i stress may be flawed,Yorkshire Puds using different h/caps bit of scull duggery, me thinks eh boncey lar   

Click to expand...

Actually Bill, he was on your side.  

The score stands, I have PM'd him back.  He had a cut that he didn't find out about until Monday.  I have no problem with that.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## vig (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Just to throw something else in the mix.

I know some of the Scottish boys wanted to paly the Belfry in August but in the middle of the holiday period and costs would be quite high with the addition of the gallons of "juice" that would need to be consumed but.....

How about an "overnighter" at the Belfry?
They do some cracking offers out of season.
TonyN & myself had a overnighter.  B&B + EM and 2 rounds for Â£79 (correct me if i'm wrong T)

If "we" just did the 2 rounds & B&B and all went "out" to eat and drink in the evening (Belfry ale isn't cheap) it wouldn't cost that much.

So, how about it?


----------



## KeefG (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Thats virtually the same deal we had in early march Vig....Â£99 and we played the PGA on Wednesday, overnight stay with breakfast, then the Brabazon on Thursday.

I'd deffo be up for that again!


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Happy to meet up again anywhere. What about an overnighter further North at some stage which may even give the Scottish lads a chance to join in.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

I'm not sure about whether or not I'm available etc as I'm in America towards the end of October although not exactly sure when! However I am interested if this go's ahead. 

I don't think people should fall out over a location...as Keef said you just can't please everyone. I would like it on my doorstep but being too lazy to organise anything its not going to happen any time soon! Its commendable of you for organising it Keef so at the end of the day you should choose the venue and then gauge the levels of interest generated from people ability to get there. If it is sufficient than go ahead with it. I would however recommend Leciester / Peterborough/ Walsall territory (I think they are about the same distance 'up' the country if my geography serves me correctly) if you were to get the maximum number of North / South participants. As I say though, your decision you have to organise it so run with what you think. I'm interested either way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Thats sounds a real goer - Would make up for having to miss the main GM event


----------



## Timberbonce (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

So whats it to be then... 'Cos i for one can't wait. Lets get this thing on the road.
by the way if it does'nt end up being Ramsdale park i'm still going down to play it. I can pick a couple up on the way down if anyone wants to join me some time.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

So far, we havent got a single southerner firmly interested, so I think we'll look for a course around Leicester and hold it there.

Any recommendations for courses?

I was looking at Forest Hill Golf & Country Club which looks really nice.  Any other recommendations?


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Agreed Keef that does seem decent.

I have passed this course before and it looked excellent, and is another that should be considered a contender imo. Prices seem reasonable as well. I really don't know of any other courses in the area without a google search though. 

http://www.kibworthgolfclub.co.uk


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Oh sorry one more course which I hear is good but have never seen / played myself is: http://www.thelgc.co.uk/index.htm 

I'll leave other recommendations up to the rest of the forum!


----------



## HarryMonk (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

I have to agree with happless, this one is just that bit out of reach for us down on the south coast, even Birmingham is nearly 3 hours for me, and asking me to play a half decent round of golf after that is a bit much. 

I am however still keen on a gathering by the sea and will revist that post over the coming week to see how many are still up for it.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Keef me old mucker, just booked a days hol for this one,so i'm in


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

I could be interested, but need to check the date with Mrs Mog, as this is near our holiday time.

Travelling isn't such a problem, but I would probably do it in one day, without the over night, as it reduces costs, given the amount I could be spending on squirt to get there.


----------



## KeefG (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Which side will you be representing murph?


----------



## vig (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Can I suggest a new post for interested folks.  I don't have to trawl through 3 pages of bickering then on where the centre of the universe is


----------



## tincup (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Keef
just a guess but I think Murph will be representing the south


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Trick is, where I work, Watford is viewed as the north.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Would be up for this one, dont like to miss the big meets. Such good fun so count me in. Will confirm for sure when we have figured out who is still sucking a dummy over the venue!


----------



## Tobyamu (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

All of you dont know me as im mainly a troller but ill put my name down for the southern team as its looking really strong atm


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

So what's the latest on the venue?

Nottingham is about 2 hours-ish for me, so do-able,
though at the moment I'm a definite-maybe.

Born in Brighton, so the South


----------



## KeefG (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Like I said before, i'm happy to move it to Leicester but thats as far south as its going, i'll give it another week or two and see if many more express an interest.

*<u>Northerners*</u>
KeefG
Timberbonce
GB72
robertc
Ravenson
Whereditgo
Tincup
Tincup's bro
Grumpyjock
centuryg5
TonyN


*<u>Southerners*</u>
Murphthemog
Tobyamu
Viscount17


----------



## feary (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Leicester about 2hours 20mins away from me.But i am interested.  However there would be 2 issues:
1. I would probably be dependent on a lift, although i could probably get to a southerners house if they dont live too far away. 
2. I am under 18.

????


----------



## KeefG (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*




			Leicester about 2hours 20mins away from me.But i am interested.  However there would be 2 issues:
1. I would probably be dependent on a lift, although i could probably get to a southerners house if they dont live too far away. 
2. I am under 18.

????
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with you attending at all as long as its ok with your parents.  I'm sure someone will be able to give you a lift too...


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

i would be happy to play. am originally from down south and you seem to be down on numbers for the south anyway. just depends on location


----------



## Timberbonce (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

I take it that all those that wanted it moving further south are definates?


----------



## vig (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*




			Like I said before, i'm happy to move it to Leicester but thats as far south as its going, i'll give it another week or two and see if many more express an interest.

*<u>Northerners*</u>
KeefG
Timberbonce
GB72
robertc
Ravenson
Whereditgo
Tincup
Tincup's bro
Grumpyjock
centuryg5
TonyN


*<u>Southerners*</u>
Murphthemog
Tobyamu
Viscount17
		
Click to expand...

Am I excluded then?  you dick!!!
I haven't put my name on here cos you PM'd me


----------



## KeefG (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Sooooooooooooooooo goddamn eloquent arent ya?

*<u>Northerners*</u>
KeefG
Timberbonce
GB72
robertc
Ravenson
Whereditgo
Tincup
Tincup's bro
Grumpyjock
centuryg5
TonyN
Vigmeister


*<u>Southerners*</u>
Murphthemog
Tobyamu
Viscount17


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

feary, you're not on the map, so where would you be coming from?


----------



## feary (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

ah just this minute put my name on. I am from Bristol.


----------



## Yerman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Count me in please.


----------



## KeefG (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

*<u>Northerners*</u>
KeefG
Timberbonce
GB72
robertc
Ravenson
Whereditgo
Tincup
Tincup's bro
Grumpyjock
centuryg5
TonyN
Vigmeister
njd

*<u>Southerners*</u>
Murphthemog
Tobyamu
Viscount17
Feary


----------



## tonecapone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Count me in Keef but if i can confirm later will have to book a day off


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

feary, you might struggle for a lift from there,


----------



## Yerman (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Still closer than Hobbiton!


----------



## feary (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Think i might. Better off putting me on the maybe/ hopefully list.


----------



## Andy (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

335 miles, 6 hours.

Any chance of moving it further north?

Andy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Have you fixed a definite venue for this meet so I can publicise it in the forum pages


----------



## cbetofop (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Count me in as long as a 25 h/cap is acceptable. Hopefully I'll have beaten the golf elbow by then!

(I can't believe it..... a Scouser playing for the SOUTH! The family will never speak to me again.......with a bit of luck)


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Is this still on the cards?


----------



## Region3 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

...and are you still looking for players?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Where was the venue so I can faeture it in the mag


----------



## KeefG (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Hi folks, sorry I havent been around much but i've learnt recently that the company I work for has lost our major contract so understandably i've had a few other things other than golf to worry about.....like feeding my kids and keeping a roof over our heads etc!! lol

As it stands now, I cant see me able to commit to attending this event let alone organising it unfortunately.

On top of this i'm moving house this weekend so may very shortly have no job & have to move again 

My apologies go out to all who have made plans for this, but unless somebody else wants to take over the organising then it will have to be scrapped.


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: North vs South - Nottingham Area - Sat 31st October 09*

Sheet mate. Sorry to here that.. Fingers crossed for you.


----------

